

A Brief History of BitBacker, A Startup - dowskitest
http://blog.extracheese.org/2009/07/a-brief-history-of-bitbacker-a-startup.html

======
jrnkntl
For our startup it was the other way around, by releasing too early there was
an extreme pressure on us. Not only by the users and their complaints/feature
requests/etc but also by all the things we still needed to fix/develop/polish.

Looking back I think we were way better off when we would have released a 1.0
that was thoroughly tested and worked as advertised instead of a 0.2 alpha
ready to be used by the public and introducing all kinds of extra stuff that
slowed down actual development and introduced a sh*tload of other problems.

